# Light Switch



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

I am the proud owner of A 25rss and in the main entrance there are four light switches. The top two control the out side lights. The bottom two is were the problem lies. The right one controls all the inside lights and the left one..







... I was hoping you all can help me with because I have no idea if it even works.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The other one on the bottom controls the street side flood (scare) light. It is easy to leave on by mistake and it will kill the battery over night if you do not have shore power.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

It amazes me how they wire these switches. Must be the same guy who labels the tank valves. There is no rhyme or reason - I've heard of all different configurations for the four switches. Some people have labeled theirs, but labels don't help me in the dark.









I rewired mine so that both RIGHT switches control the outside RIGHT lights. The top left switch controls the interior lights and the bottom left controls the outside left light. I wanted to make both bottom switches control the left and right security lights and the top right control the amber "porch" light, but the wires weren't long enough. Confused?









All I have to do is feel for the top left switch or either of the right switches to light my way. I don't have to get my flashlight out, go to the bathroom to get my glasses, come back to the door and then read the labels.









Scott


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

henmunoz said:


> I am the proud owner of A 25rss and in the main entrance there are four light switches. The top two control the out side lights. The bottom two is were the problem lies. The right one controls all the inside lights and the left one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do the top 2 control the 2 outside flood lights??

If so, that switch is most likely the yellow light under the awning.

Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

1. Awning side flood
2. Street side flood
3. Awning side amber light
4. Interior lights

Not in any particular order. I used a label maker to, well, label them


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I got the same 4 on mine, I usually just put on on to see the others in the dark. If I choose the wrong one I flip another. Gotta get that Ptouch out in the spring time


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I actually reconfigured mine so that the top 2 are the outside scare (flood) lights and the bottom 2 are the interior and amber awning light.

They were all screwed up from factory.

Steve


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

California Jim said:


> 1. Awning side flood
> 2. Street side flood
> 3. Awning side amber light
> 4. Interior lights
> ...


Ditto! Done the same with mine. sunny I had alaready figured out which was which, but figured the label would help others. Also labeled all others through out the TT.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I just enjoy turning on the wrong switch for the right light and saying......you idiot ,wrong switch...... to myself


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I didn't label mine yet
I remember which switch is which
And I just like watching everyone else keep turning the wrong ones on









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I just enjoy turning on the wrong switch for the right light and saying......you idiot ,wrong switch...... to myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know if its the right light if its the wrong switch? Maybe you actually had the right switch but the wrong light. Besides, didn't someone say that the right light is wired to the bottom left switch?







Now THAT'S wrong!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I labeled mine after leaving the streetside lite shining in my neighbors window all night.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is how mine are labeled


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks to all. It seems that the mystery switch controls the Street side flood light. I did not know it was there. shy Thanks for the quick answer.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

henmunoz said:


> Thanks to all. It seems that the mystery switch controls the Street side flood light. I did not know it was there. shyÂ Thanks for the quick answer.
> [snapback]72417[/snapback]​


I loved the question - Reason: My very 1st post other than Hi I am a newbie was what does this light switch do. I also did not know I had a light by the outdoor shower.









Thor


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here is how mine are labeled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice. I labeled mine with a sharpie. Then I found the brother label maker I bought 5 years ago and forgot about. shy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> loved the question - Reason: My very 1st post other than Hi I am a newbie was what does this light switch do. I also did not know I had a light by the outdoor shower.


I found out I had one when I came home after a dusk walk to find my outside light on and "flooding" the site next to me. Luckily they weren't home yet.









Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I rewired and then labeled........









steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I tried to label mine, but the conveyor belt kept moving past too fast, and I couldn't get them in the right places!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I tried to label mine, but the conveyor belt kept moving past too fast, and I couldn't get them in the right places!
> 
> 
> 
> ...















































The vaccuum in the OB stumped me for a little while too.....

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to label mine, but the conveyor belt kept moving past too fast, and I couldn't get them in the right places!
> ...


Why do I have a feeling I'm missing something?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I tried to label mine, but the conveyor belt kept moving past too fast, and I couldn't get them in the right places!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya see Doug? Ya shoulda done this!


















Boy, I'm getting a lot of mileage out of this conveyor belt dolly.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

That would never get off the ground!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Steelhead said:


> That would never get off the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It certainly wouldn't. NOTHING is moving!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to label mine, but the conveyor belt kept moving past too fast, and I couldn't get them in the right places!Â
> ...


There has to be at least several hundred posts regarding conveyor belts. Who started that topic anyway









Thor - LOL


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> There has to be at least several hundred posts regarding conveyor belts. Who started that topic anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That troublemaking Professor PDX, no doubt!


----------

